# Hmpk and plakat standard?



## snowflake311

Ok so I am kind of into breeding plakats. The ones I have bought were called hmpk but according to the ibc standard they are just plakats not hm. 

Looks like symmetrical plakats are the standard for hmpk. 

Can some one help make sence of this? 

This is my male I am going to start selling his babies. Are the plakats or hmpk? 









From what I have read my male is a plakats not hmpk. Looking at the little pic the ibc makes me think the bettas we all hmpk are just plakats.


----------



## MattsBettas

I mean this with all due respect, but what makes you think he's plakat? He has more then four branches and has a 180 degree spread... I think that means he is a hmpk.


----------



## dramaqueen

Forgive my stupidity but I thought all plakats were hm?


----------



## snowflake311

MattsBettas said:


> I mean this with all due respect, but what makes you think he's plakat? He has more then four branches and has a 180 degree spread... I think that means he is a hmpk.


Because it looks to me that there is more to being a hmpk then just the tail spread . The branching is what makes it a hm I get that. then I was looking at the revised hm plakat standards and started to think maybe there was more to it then that. 

I looked at the plakat standard and yeah it says they must have a 180 spread but should not be achieved by branching where the hmpk spread is due to branching. But the form and fins of the hmpk is said to be more symmetrical like the long tail half moon. 

I am just trying to make sense of it all.


----------



## MattsBettas

Isn't there a shortfinned/symmetrical pk, which is supposed to look like a shortfinned version of the hm, and an asymmetrical hmpk?


----------



## snowflake311

Right now the symmetrical plakat is being called hmpk from what I see on the ibc yahoo group site. Then they have traditional plakat. Anyone here show hmpk? The ibc has 2 not 3 standards for plakats. Or so it looks to me.

Wait there is a "show" plakat that has 4 secondary branches so my guess is that my fish is a show plakat not a halfmoon.


----------



## Mo

Asymmetrical is an HMPK
Symmetrical is short finned HM


----------



## Aluka

Mo said:


> Asymmetrical is an HMPK
> Symmetrical is short finned HM



yea thats what i thought, always thought the symmetrical one is not even called a plakat but short finned HM.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, I knew there was symmetrical and asymmetrical.


----------



## MattsBettas

Short finned PKs always look unnatural and odd to me. 

Can anyone clarify the terminology for us?


----------



## Mo

Not sure what you mean by short finned plakat... Short finned HalfMoon perhaps?


Standard according to the IBC
Standard - The shortfin HM is a short-finned version of the symmetrical long-finned show fish. Shortfin Halfmoons can be shown in any color and are judged for color by adherence to the ideals of that color. - - In all other respects, the shortfin HM should mirror the standard show Betta in conformation and color. 



Here is an example of one


----------



## Mo

Traditional Plakat


----------



## Mo

Show Plakat (HalfMoon Plakat) which is what your beautiful male is


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks Mo. And yes, I meant short finned halfmoon. That was a pretty confusing typo.


----------



## snowflake311

Ok thanks that is what I was thinking .


----------



## indjo

I'm not really into shows so I'm no expert at this and I know this is a bit late, but better late than never - 

PLAKAT = short fin. What ever the fins may look like, plakat means short fin. Perhaps to avoid missunderstanding the IBC clarifies name by calling them "Short fin"

The original form of short fins is round tail. 
HM = a perfect half circle caudal ("D" shape) - thus caudal edges must be pointy, not round.

The plakat or short fins were cross bred to long finned HM (HM were initially created long fin). Now the IBC classifies them into:
Traditional (second picture posted by MO), Asymmetrical (third picture), and Symmetrical. ALL plakats/short fin must have 180 spread, traditional with 2 rays round edged caudal, Asymmetrical (longer anal lenghth) with 4 or more rays and pointy caudal edges, symmetrical with 4 or more rays BUT this class must have even fin lengths and longer dorsal.

The term HM-PK is what people use to indicate that they have 180 spread. It isn't. to my knowledge, a term used by the IBC that calls them short fin. The IBC considers the symmetrical and the asymmetrical to be HM short fin (they must have a "D" shape caudal). But public just call any PK with 180 spread as HMPK.

So basically it is only different terms used by IBC and public.


----------



## GhostFeather

Plakat Classes for the 2013-2014 Show Year

D1-Traditional Plakat Male
D2-Dark Show Plakat Male
D3- Light Show Plakat Male
D4-Patterened Show Plakat Male
D5- Multicolor Show Plakat Male
D6-Short fin Halfmoon Male
D7- Traditional Plakat Female
D8- Show Plakat Female
D9- Doubletail Plakat Male-Type 1 and Type 2

Notice that no where is the term HMPK, It is a ShowPlakat it should be HM, if it is not it will be faulted( my take is-it has to have a 180 spread).
A traditional can havea 165 spread.
The above is according to the new IBC Standards.
My take is- if it does not have the slanted Anal Fin then it is a Short Fin Hm.


----------



## Kiara1125

I just wanted to add in, the wild type bettas are all plakats. So, no. Not all plakats are halfmoons.

I never knew that there were specifically short finned HMs ... Still, your betta is definitely a HMPK and a gorgeous one at that. Can't wait if you decide to breed him!


----------



## QueenB

*Oedipus*

I bought my 2nd betta,Oedipus, at Petco when he was just a baby. Im not sure if he's actually a male or female. I also think he's a plakat but I'm also still unsure. Im some what new to betta keping but I have always had aquariums in my house. Does anyone have any comments on my baby Oedipus? I would be happy to hear your opinions!


----------



## Kiara1125

This doesn't really belong here ...

Anyway, like I told you before, Oedipus is probably a male VT. You need to start a new thread on this or post it in the "Official Petco Baby Betta" thread. You can't just post it a lot of different places. The CT contest was really an unnecessary place to post the picture as well. I'm not trying to be rude, just informative. You need to find a proper place to post.


----------



## Basement Bettas

He is a show pk. With the branching and 180 spread he would fit better in that class as he is a long way from traditional.


----------

